# Carbing up on insulin with Ameen Alai



## Viking (Oct 28, 2017)

Really good info in this video. Some may find it interesting.


Carbing up on insulin with Dr.Tony Huge, Ameen Alai,Coach Trevor,Cane Bishop,Phillip Chiero. - YouTube


----------

